
Land of the “Super Founders“– A Data-Driven Approach to Uncover the Secrets - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/@alitamaseb/land-of-the-super-founders-a-data-driven-approach-to-uncover-the-secrets-of-billion-dollar-a69ebe3f0f45
======
sharemywin
"Directly Relevant Industry Experience Does Not Matter; It Matters Even Less
For CxOs"

If your into building technology etc does it matter the industry?

